# "Veining idea" for wings



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

As some of you know I am making a large demon (courtesy of cassie7) to go along with my small one and the babys
I was playing around with my wings and saw something that would work perfect I thought.
Rhubarb leaves ..yup thats what I said alright.
I dumped a bunch in my fire pit last week and some were still very pliable and turning red in spots. My leaves are pretty big so I didnt need alot to cover the area.
I used floor adhesive to to attach them to the gauze I already had on the wings to the back side of wing
then I let the adhesive set a bit..
(hint do not let the leaves dry out before painting)
I painted the leafed side so far using latex paint and floor adhesive mixed
this dries pretty fast also.
heres a pic of it leafed 
I later cut the wing edgings before painting it








back side edges cut








painted side with vein look
















I put it in here because I am not done with these and wanted to know what everyone thought..
also I prob wont leaf the underside, but needs painting


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what a brilliant way to think outside the box! how brittle will this be?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great! I'm also curious about the durability.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Joker,Sickie,....these will hold up great I have used this paint method on my small guy and it is more of a rubberized coating when dry. Should do well in rain .


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks pretty cool Lilly....the veining is awesome. I too would be interested in how it turns out when finished. 
Mmmmm...rhubarb pie....gonna take a while to kick that craving!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Those look so cool..How did you ever think of using leaves?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

How big are Rhubarb leaves?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the look of them. Can't wait to see them on the demon.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the idea..way to go! Too bad I dont have rhubarb. Or a farm, or any where that has rhubarb. I have palm prawns, but they don't have veins. Crud.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Great idea............... looks awsome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That's using your head! Great idea!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's absolutely brilliant! Now I'm going to be thinking Halloween in the produce dept of my supermarket. Sheesh...it's never ending

LOL


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks great Lilly. I would never have thought to use Rhubarb leaves. I know the Rhubarb leaves are toxic. 
Be interesting to see how they hold up with the paint on them.
Will have to experiment with my Rhubarb leaves as well. Maybe this weekend since the weather is supposed to be nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone...
Bloodhound..the leaves I have can be up to 1 ft long.
BC ...I think they will hold up forever once this paint mixture I'm using is on both sides and it is all sealed.
Doc... if you don't have rhubarb do you get those plants that eventually turn into burrs(the kind that stick to you if you touch them ) they would work too flipped over, otherwise big leaf lettuce in the store same thing only smaller pieces.
Cassie ..I am always doing that ya never know.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lilly, that is the most ingenious idea for wings! Osing vegetable parts for Halloween props...what's next?!?!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

goes well with Vlad Oatmeal.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What an incredible idea and I think it looks really great.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow what a different thought.. But looks amazing


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

The look awesome!

However I think using vegetables has been done before.....


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!
*runs off to the produce section...*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good one Teary ....LOL

Finished painting the other side now waiting for them to dry, then I will do some touch up spots.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

These ended up being 31 inches long and 28 inches wide..
I think I will hook them up to my graveyard reaper zombie this year..

durability..after 2 years they are still holding up good..they have been hanging in my screenhouse since i made them even over the winters.. once they are back out in the sun they will be pliable again.( ill find that out this halloween.)


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, fabulous!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look fantastic, Lilly, and the fact they've held up so well is even more fantastic


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They do look good. What a great idea. I am making my wife a bird bath now with a elephant ear. I wonder????


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They look awesome, I like the durability and the fact they still look good after 2 yrs. Excellent idea, nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I missed this thread originally. That came out wonderfully, and rhubarb is my favorite for pie too.  Maybe I'll have to grow some rhubarb.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I missed this thread. What an amazing idea. Now I'm NEVER going to finish my list....you people keep adding more ideas to it..lol. (Sneaking off to rummage through the neighbors garden)


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I missed this thread also but kudos on thinking outside the box and seeing something others wouldn't. Amazing


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

O no another place to look-I am already thinking hmm what can I make with that (garbage, Wal-Mart, Goodwill etc.) now I'll have to pay more attention to leaves. FANTASTIC idea and one that's going in the ideas book-LOVE LOVE LOVE the wings


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Very organic-looking!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Now that this thread has resurfaced maybe we can get a time tested answer to the durability question. Do the leaves disintegrate?


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I grow rhubarb!!.. now you have me thinking about the elephant ear leaves .. those can be over 3 foot


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

just went back and read the thread.. I see you already thought of that


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stari3oy2 ..the wings are doing just fine. no disintegration. they are a bit stiff but the sun will warm them to pliable. I have stored them in my screenhouse ( only screens no windows), outside elements were heat and cold ( WI weather). I am in the process of moving and already moved all my Halloween stuff . So next time I am there I will take a pic.

any leaf will work just need to line them up right.
thanks all


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use? Latex?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

GOT.. yes i mixed latex paint and floor adhesive together.


----------

